# مواصفات الطرق



## هلمت (11 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذه مجموعة من كتيب مواصفات الطرق


----------



## هلمت (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*وهذه*

وهذه اخرى ارجوا استفادة منها


----------



## adhambota (11 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## محارب الياس (12 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر
موضوع راااااااااااائع


----------



## يوسف عبدالواحد (13 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررر اخي وبارك الله فيك ولك


----------



## الصقر الحلفي (13 سبتمبر 2007)

بالتوفيق انشاءالله ...انتم الخير والبركة ومنكم نستفيد وننتظر المزيد


----------



## هيثم هيثم هيثم (13 سبتمبر 2007)

برجاء سؤال الاخوة المساحين 
لماذا اكثر المهندسين والمساحين لا يعملون علي اجهزة المساحة Pentax ؟
مع العلم ان هذة الاجهزة جيدة جدا وسهلة العمل ورخيصة السعر ويوجد موديلات جديدة وحديثة لا تقل كفاءة ولا امكانيات عن اي مركة اخري وهذا السؤال لمعرفة اي شيء لم اعرفة بخصوص هذا الموضوع ومنكم نستفيد من اهل الخبرة 
وبرجاء اي مهندس او مساح لدية اجابة عن هذا السؤال يرد علي


----------



## حسن عمار (13 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً على المجهود ونطلب المزيد وعموما كل عام وسيادتكم بخير 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## yousef900 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## بندر الدلبحي (8 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حاتم المختار (9 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا ملفات قيمة


----------



## عبدالسلام جحيدر (10 نوفمبر 2007)

نشكرك على هذا المجهود ونشدوا على يديك ونقول لك مزيدا من الابداع والتالق


----------



## العقاب786 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يكثر من أمثالكم


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (11 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد أمين ملحيس (11 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## el-Poeasi (12 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير

مجهود طيب

تحياتي


----------



## سعيد شعبان (16 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ولو ممكن الافاده في كيفيه عمل الطرق من الالف الي الياء


----------



## abo Sara Faraj (16 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك و لك و جزيت خيرا


----------



## M777 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shrek (19 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً.........................


----------



## الاسد العربي (23 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر وجاري التحميل


----------



## المهندس ابوريان (24 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وفي علمك الذي تعلمت وعلمت


----------



## أحمد صبرى البندارى (24 نوفمبر 2007)

نشكرك على هذا المجهود العظيم وندعو الله سبحانه أن يزدك علما و نورا


----------



## مهندسه مساحه (26 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الراموز (28 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات القيمه والى الامام


----------



## نورة0 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم
ملفات مفيدة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (10 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دعاء شاكر (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكرا جزيلا*

جزاااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا:14:


----------



## محمود احمد سالم (12 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا الاخ الكريم


----------



## حاتم الألفى (12 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## garary (15 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور ونأمل المزيد


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (15 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور وجزاااااااااك الله خير وبااارك الله فيك والله يعطيك العافية وعسااك على القوة..


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (22 ديسمبر 2007)

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 ديسمبر 2007)

شكر جزيلا على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## ادهم محمود سالم (1 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فاضل الفتلاوي (3 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## بسام اليمني (3 أبريل 2008)

مشكور يا خي ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## عبدو99 (4 أبريل 2008)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## محمود صلاح جمعه (14 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## لهون جاف (22 مايو 2008)

الله يكثر من أمثالك مشكككككككككككككككور


----------



## توفيق يوسف (25 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير علي ما قدمتم من معلومات قيمة


----------



## العباده (2 يونيو 2008)

مشكككككككككور


----------



## خالد عبد السلام (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جهود مشكورة


----------



## نادر المهندس (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نادر المهندس (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور
يسلموا ايديك


----------



## ahmad84tiger (25 فبراير 2009)

يالله تسلم على هالخير ونتمنى منكم افادتنا بكل جديد


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (25 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mousab.kamel (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااااجزيلااااااا


----------



## eng: issa (25 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عرفه السيد (26 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووين جدا على الافاده


----------



## راسم النعيمي (26 فبراير 2009)

الف الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (27 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## reem mohammed khed (3 مارس 2009)

thank u kteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (5 مارس 2009)

نشكرك على هذا المجهود


----------



## اديب (21 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عائشة البكري (21 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم:
جاري التحميل ...وجزاك الله خيرا
م.عائشة البكري


----------



## cvl_83 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الطيب ونفع الله بك االامة والاسلام


----------



## ابو خالد 5 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## أريـــــام (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمدسالم محمد (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله بك


----------



## فيصل كسار (22 ديسمبر 2009)

والله مشكور ووفقك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (19 يناير 2010)

تحيا مصر عظيمه
وجامعتنا القاهره اولي الجامعات علي العرب وافريقيا
ويكفينا اننا من علمنا الهندسه والطب والعلوم الي العالم العربي وافريقيا جميعا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (20 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
جاري التحميل


----------



## فيصل ابوغرارة (15 أبريل 2010)

*باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## دودوالشقى (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (30 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا على مجهودك الرائع*​


----------



## engmy (30 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (10 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكم على المجهود العظيم ونتمنى منكم المزيد


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (7 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (7 أغسطس 2010)

ملفات رائعة 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## البسطامي (8 أغسطس 2010)

*شكراً على المجهود ونطلب المزيد*


----------



## محمد الشهاب (9 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووور على عملك


----------



## خالد عبد الحق (16 أغسطس 2010)

alah yagzeek khera


----------



## civil devel (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررر يسلموووو


----------



## فارس حسن (19 أغسطس 2010)

بوركت ...اخي


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## الأميرة (2 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم ايديك
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## alkhatari (2 نوفمبر 2010)

للاخ هيثم هناك قلة في الدورات والايفادات للمهندسين بصورة عامة فنحن في العراق قلما ندخل دورات اختصاص ويبقى المهندس معتمدا على الخطا والصواب في تعليم نفسه وتحسين مستواه العلمي والتخصصي وخاصة بعد التعيين مباشرة اتمنى التعليق على هذا الموضوع مع التقدير [email protected]


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم و نفع بكم


----------



## m-dieaa (2 نوفمبر 2010)

_بارك الله فيكم_


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (3 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم شكرا جزيلا فعلا موضوع رائع وملفات قيمه بارك الله فيك


----------



## بسام اليمني (11 يناير 2011)

*يعطيك الف عافيه وجزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## بسام اليمني (11 يناير 2011)

*يعطيك الف عافيه وجزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## الصكر العراقي (19 مايو 2011)

الله يوفق


----------



## احمدسعدفهيم (20 مايو 2011)

*شكرا كثيرا على هذا المجهود . وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## محمداحمد5 (21 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## محمود العرابى (13 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يا ريس


----------



## ahmedaboelnel (14 سبتمبر 2011)

المجهود ونطلب المزيد وعموما كل عام وسيادتكم بخير 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (27 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## نضال هديب (19 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك وبارك الله يك


----------



## باسر أبو محمد (29 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## askndr (1 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك ولك


----------



## muhhaned78 (2 يناير 2012)

شكرا على المجهود الفعال


----------



## حمد الليبى (4 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (5 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (5 فبراير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك
مشكووووووووور*​


----------



## hassan.algabry (6 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ضحيه اميجو (8 فبراير 2013)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## جازورا نت (11 فبراير 2013)

اااااااااااااااااااااالف شكر


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (18 فبراير 2013)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_amrfaisel (21 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedzentp (18 سبتمبر 2013)

merciiiiiiiii


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*جزاك*
*اللــــــــه*
*خيـــــــــــرا*
*علــــــــــــــــــى*
*مجهـــــــــــــــــــودك*
*الرائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع*


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (22 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

